# Morelos to Yucatán: Safe or Foolish?



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

After living for two years in the state of Morelos, I think perhaps I would be more happy living in the Yucatán peninsula. This past March, I obtained my Permanent Resident Card, and now I'm thinking of relocating. 

I am a single man, so I do not have many things to move (no furniture), but what I do have is delicate and expensive, i.e., a large professional digital piano, synthesizer, amplifier, other professional electronic recording equipment, and many precious knick-knacks I've accumulated during my 60 years. 

Just from my small experience moving from D.F. to Morelos, I believe I understood that the mudanzas are not supposed to be moving such a distance (across the State line). Is that correct? So, I'm wondering, how can I move from Morelos to the Yucatan? Are special mudanzas permitted to make the trip? 

I'm also very concerned about Mexico’s National Zapatista Liberation Army harming me or stealing my things as I make the trip to the Yucatan. I'm disabled and receive a small stipend from SSD each month. Once, on a vacation to Chiapas, we were stopped by Mexico’s National Zapatista Liberation Army. I can't help but worry what would have happened if I was in a truck filled with valuable items. Would they steal them? 

Do you think I would be safe or foolish to attempt such a move? 

Here in Morelos we have a Yahoo group for English speaking people that is very active. I was wondering if there are any Yahoo groups for English speaking people living in the Yucatan Peninsula to perhaps make my landing easier? 

Thanks.
Vortexijah


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Vortexijah said:


> After living for two years in the state of Morelos, I think perhaps I would be more happy living in the Yucatán peninsula. This past March, I obtained my Permanent Resident Card, and now I'm thinking of relocating.
> 
> I am a single man, so I do not have many things to move (no furniture), but what I do have is delicate and expensive, i.e., a large professional digital piano, synthesizer, amplifier, other professional electronic recording equipment, and many precious knick-knacks I've accumulated during my 60 years.
> 
> ...


When I was faced with a similar problem earlier this year, I rented a van and moved it myself. You can rent a van with complete insurance for around $100-$150/day. That is a rate for vehicles that are returned to the original rental point, not one-way. I doubt that any mover will compete even when you throw in the gas and tolls both directions. I cannot speak to the issue of potential problems with the Zapatistas.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I don’t see that you would be going through Zapatista country at all, unless you go a long way around out of your way.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is one thing you do not need to worry about is the EZLN. What route are you taking? Through Chiapas? 
Chiapas is pretty safe to travel through. If you are stopped by the EZLN they may ask 20 or 30 pesos to let you go through but they are not going to steal everything from you.
I travel a lot through Zapatista country and fo to Zapatista villages and I have never been threatened by anyone. Ask for cooperation for 20 or 30 pesos yes but never robbed or threatened. 
Thieves are thieves and you may encounter them anywhere but I would not worry about zapatistas. 
Anyways, Marcos is retired and the rest of them are busy with their own problems.


----------



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! So, the bottom line seems to be: is it do-able? So far, one person said I could rent a van and drive to the Yucatan with all my stuff, but I would then have to (if I understand the person correctly) drive the empty van back again to the original rental point (Morelos) to return the van, and then travel (probably by bus) back to Yucatan. Do legal moving companies exist within Mexico? Also, looking at the map, it looks like I would pass through Veracruz. From the latest State Department warnings, this seems to be truly dangerous. How would you move from Morelos to the Yucatan on a budget? I love Mexico. There's got to be a way to do this. Thank you for your time and assistance in this regard.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Vortexijah said:


> Thanks! So, the bottom line seems to be: is it do-able? So far, one person said I could rent a van and drive to the Yucatan with all my stuff, but I would then have to (if I understand the person correctly) drive the empty van back again to the original rental point (Morelos) to return the van, and then travel (probably by bus) back to Yucatan. Do legal moving companies exist within Mexico? Also, looking at the map, it looks like I would pass through Veracruz. From the latest State Department warnings, this seems to be truly dangerous. How would you move from Morelos to the Yucatan on a budget? I love Mexico. There's got to be a way to do this. Thank you for your time and assistance in this regard.


Check with the rental companies. You can rent a vehicle for a one way rental but I think it costs more, maybe a lot more. Just do a cost and convenience calculation. If it is cheaper and easier to rent one way, do it. If it is cheaper to rent returning to origin, do that and fly or take the bus yourself.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The road from Puebla going through Vera Cruz state and then to Villahermosa is a cuota and totally safe. after that you go towards Esarcega and again it is safe. There are army and police check points, more on the way back up but again nothing to worry about more than usual.
If you carry a lot of stuff sometimes the Federales ask if you have a permit but if you tell them it is yours as a rule they let you go.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Vortexijah said:


> Thanks! So, the bottom line seems to be: is it do-able? So far, one person said I could rent a van and drive to the Yucatan with all my stuff, but I would then have to (if I understand the person correctly) drive the empty van back again to the original rental point (Morelos) to return the van, and then travel (probably by bus) back to Yucatan. Do legal moving companies exist within Mexico? Also, looking at the map, it looks like I would pass through Veracruz. From the latest State Department warnings, this seems to be truly dangerous. How would you move from Morelos to the Yucatan on a budget? I love Mexico. There's got to be a way to do this. Thank you for your time and assistance in this regard.


pm sent.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Try to look for a moving company the old way: go to yellow pages ( Seccion Amarilla) and look for "Fletes y Mudanzas" Im sure they can give you a quote... actually just go to seccion amarilla online and put "fletes y mudanzas en morelos" and you have more than 30 options, just a matter of personal preference who you choose.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

As Citlali wrote, you have no need to fear the Zapatistas as you will not be going near Zapatista territory to get from Cuernavaca to Thr Yucatán and even if you did go out of your way theorugh Chiapas, thye Zpatistas would not be a threat to you at all. Same for Veracruz State. The route you would be taking through Veracruz doesn´t even come close to the coastal área north of Veracruz City where the roas can be dangerous. Your route through Veracruz would be safe and the roads are good.

I am posting because I´m simply curious as to where you plan to live on the Yucatán Peninsula which is a very lare territory with very different communities, some on the Gulf or Cribbean and some inland with varying features. You are also moving from ai city reputed to have the best climate in soMexico to an área of generally excessive heat and humidity, a place of lovely mountain vistas to a flat, scrub jungle environment for the most part but that´s OK and to each his own - it´s just an unusual move. Have you visited or lived in The Yucatán before? It´s one of my favorite places except for the somewhat daunting weather so I can´t say that I blame you - just curious.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> As Citlali wrote, you have no need to fear the Zapatistas as you will not be going near Zapatista territory to get from Cuernavaca to Thr Yucatán and even if you did go out of your way theorugh Chiapas, thye Zpatistas would not be a threat to you at all. Same for Veracruz State. The route you would be taking through Veracruz doesn´t even come close to the coastal área north of Veracruz City where the roas can be dangerous. Your route through Veracruz would be safe and the roads are good.
> 
> I am posting because I´m simply curious as to where you plan to live on the Yucatán Peninsula which is a very lare territory with very different communities, some on the Gulf or Cribbean and some inland with varying features. You are also moving from ai city reputed to have the best climate in soMexico to an área of generally excessive heat and humidity, a place of lovely mountain vistas to a flat, scrub jungle environment for the most part but that´s OK and to each his own - it´s just an unusual move. Have you visited or lived in The Yucatán before? It´s one of my favorite places except for the somewhat daunting weather so I can´t say that I blame you - just curious.


I can't speak for him - but it sounds like we have some similarities. We both live in Cuernavaca and near the same age. Been here roughly the same length of time. Of course I have a wife of 31 years...

Cuernavaca can be a very nice comfortable place to live. But at the same time it is really like 3 different places. In the southern part it can get pretty toasting at times and the northern part a little chilly. Most of the 'eternal spring' talk is probably directed at the area in the middle.

We are divers - well were before we moved here from Florida. We had always dreamed of living in the Yucatan, having visited about a dozen times over the years - from Cancun to Xcalak. Our favorite little place is called Tankah Bay about 20 or so kms from Tulum. Our trouble was we were not realistic as to what a really nice (waterfront) house is worth in Mexico. We thought they were over priced - yet we probably spent that much on our current house.

Currently we have a house full of cats. If we outlast them and we can ever find someone to buy our current house we would like to find a nice comfortable box to live in on the beach. This yard work is wearing me down and we have never really been comfortable having people work for us when we can do it ourselves.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

lhpdiver said:


> I can't speak for him - but it sounds like we have some similarities. We both live in Cuernavaca and near the same age. Been here roughly the same length of time. Of course I have a wife of 31 years...
> 
> Cuernavaca can be a very nice comfortable place to live. But at the same time it is really like 3 different places. In the southern part it can get pretty toasting at times and the northern part a little chilly. Most of the 'eternal spring' talk is probably directed at the area in the middle.
> 
> ...


I am aware that Cuernavaca has those three distinct climates according to that part of the city in which one lives but, presumably, one could head for the middle área for that reputed "eternal spring" environment as opposed to moving across country to The radical change in both climate and topography that is The Yucatán. Perhaps that middle part of Cuernava is more expensive than the higher and lower neighborhoods and that´s a factor in your decisión.

A few years ago, we decided to leave the Lake Chapala área part time each year despite its marvelous climate and one of the regions we were familiar with and decided to explore as an alternate place to live was The Yucatán. We narrowed that down to Merida, Izamal, the Celestun-Progreso- Dzilam de Bravo área along the Gulf Coast, Isla Holbox on the Gulf as it meets the Caribbean, Puerto Morelos, Akumal, Tulum, Majahual, Xcalak and, inland somewhat, Lake Bacalar. We explored all of these places looking for attractive and reasonably prices homes preferably, in most places, waterfront properties. We became discouraged by the burdensome heat and humidity but also because, at least when it came to waterfront homes - except among poor fishing villages on the Gulf - residential propeties seemed way overpriced. We really liked the rural fishing villages along the Gulf between Chicxulub and Dzilam de Bravo despite the extensive damage to the región by past hurricanes but, in the final anaysis chose to buy in Highland Chiapas instead. 

There are lots of things to like about the Yucatán including great food (in my opnion), beautiful seas and beaches and, in the south, splendid jungles. Some colonial cities such as Merida, Izamal, Campeche and Valladolid might be interesting places to live - certainly Merida without question - but so is the colonial gem of San Cristóbal de Las Casas which we finally chose and the bracing high mountain environment there at 7,000 feet suited us better than that almost constatnt heat and humidity of the Yucatán. Lots of people like that, however, and there are many positive factors about the península that would make living there worthwhile.

Good luck to you both in your search.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Vortexijah said:


> Thanks! So, the bottom line seems to be: is it do-able? So far, one person said I could rent a van and drive to the Yucatan with all my stuff, but I would then have to (if I understand the person correctly) drive the empty van back again to the original rental point (Morelos) to return the van, and then travel (probably by bus) back to Yucatan. Do legal moving companies exist within Mexico? Also, looking at the map, it looks like I would pass through Veracruz. From the latest State Department warnings, this seems to be truly dangerous. How would you move from Morelos to the Yucatan on a budget? I love Mexico. There's got to be a way to do this. Thank you for your time and assistance in this regard.


I moved from the Yucatan to Chapala and used Estefeta. It made the move fairly easy. You can also use the bus lines for shipping.


----------



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

*Why Yucatan?*

Several reasons . . . but nothing is carved in stone yet. While I have traveled extensively throughout Mexico, I do not know the Yucatan. I plan on making several trips to get to know the place. 

First, I adore the beach. I grew up 20 minutes from the Atlantic Ocean and it's the only thing I miss about the U.S. 

Second, according to latest info from the State Department crime is suddenly worsening in Cuernavaca. And, in addition, they give very high marks to the safety of the Yucatan region. Since I live in Cuernavaca, I can attest to the fact that new "classy" establishments are now being hit by the criminals. These would be places I would have previously felt "safe" taking a date to, but now I'm afraid to visit. Yes, heat is a factor. I lose huge amounts of potassium in the heat (it is a danger to my health). However, when I tell those same friends that I'm thinking about moving up to the north of Cuernavaca because it's cooler, I get another lecture about how dangerous the north of Cuernavaca is. I was hoping to find either a sea-breeze or a cooler location in the Yucatan. I guess I should forget about that. 

My close Mexican friends, who are professionals, one works for the government, another is a pharmacist, another a university professor, do not think it is safe for me to even walk down the main street in Acapantzingo: Av. Adolfo Ruiz Cortines. They have pleaded with me not to walk on this street! This is my home. If I cannot even do my daily shopping, laundry, etc., in my own neighborhood, then it is time to move on. 

I am also an entertainer, a pianist by profession. I haven't found much work here in Cuernavaca, although those who hire me praise my work. I think perhaps if I go to a "tourist" area, I may be able to find more work plying my trade. 

I'm sad to hear that Yucatan is mainly desert. I can't quite figure Mexico out. Here we are in the tropics, yet unless one is well-off enough to afford a "garden", grass is hard to come by. How is it that almost every house in America can have a lawn, yet here in the tropics (I'm including Cuernavaca, too) are vast stretches of dusty, dry, barely living vegetation? I have been a guest of those who own huge areas of land in the municipality of Cuernavaca, and it is all dry and dusty. From the ads that I saw of the Yucatan, it looked much more lush and tropical.

Lastly, I'm disabled on a fixed income. I know there are beautiful gated/guarded communities here in Cuernavaca (I've played parties in many of them), but I cannot afford that lifestyle. I am living with the Mexican people in a Mexican working class neighborhood. Still, I would expect more greenery and tropical vegetation in a tropical country. Where I live, there's nothing but concrete and asphalt that meets the eye. Plus one very polluted river than stinks terribly. Honestly, I lived in areas of D.F. that had more parks and greenery than Cuernavaca! And D.F. is much cooler and to my liking temperature wise. However, I cannot stand the traffic, the people jamming the subways like cattle-cars, the high rental prices, and all the rush. 

I realize I've gone all around in this post and not stayed on topic, but is there an inexpensive, cool, safe region, of Mexico? Thanks for your patience with me. It would take too long to explain how I ended up here, but suffice to say that I never had the time or opportunity to plan this move out in advance. I'm basically playing it by ear as best as I can.


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

Vortexijah said:


> Several reasons . . . but nothing is carved in stone yet. While I have traveled extensively throughout Mexico, I do not know the Yucatan. I plan on making several trips to get to know the place.
> 
> First, I adore the beach. I grew up 20 minutes from the Atlantic Ocean and it's the only thing I miss about the U.S.
> 
> ...



I agree that the Yucatan can be hot & humid, but we happen to like that. If you are sensitive to heat and humidity, it probably is not the best place to live. There are jungles and rainforests and of course the Caribbean Sea. Take a look at Google Earth and you will see that it is mostly jungle. If you want cool, you would definitely need to look for places with higher elevation.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Vortexijah said:


> ...I'm sad to hear that Yucatan is mainly desert. I can't quite figure Mexico out. Here we are in the tropics, yet unless one is well-off enough to afford a "garden", grass is hard to come by. How is it that almost every house in America can have a lawn, yet here in the tropics (I'm including Cuernavaca, too) are vast stretches of dusty, dry, barely living vegetation? I have been a guest of those who own huge areas of land in the municipality of Cuernavaca, and it is all dry and dusty. From the ads that I saw of the Yucatan, it looked much more lush and tropical....


You certainly didn´t get the notion that the Yucatán is mainly desert from me. That is absolutely not the case. There are a few arid pockets in parts of the Yucatán, especially abutting the Caribbean Coast but I would not characterize even that as "desert".

The península is primarily scrub jungle characterized by endless, mostly stunted scrubby forest throughout the northern part of the península. Toward the south, the jungle becomes more lush and the jungles are far more beautiful in places with often magnificent trees and lush jungle undergrowth. 

Real estate along the Caribbean on or very near the beaches, even in remote áreas, is greatly overpriced in my opinión for what you can get and, despite what some have posted on these fórums, devastating hurricanes come along periodically so that is another factor to at least keep in mind as you look around. When it comes to disclosures on the Gulf or Caribbean as to meteorlogical factors such as the chances of hurricane activity or projected serious beach erosion such as the Gulf is now experiencing west of the Progreso Pier down toward Celestun, do not trust real estate salespeople or direct home sellers. There are no disclosure rules in Mexico that are enforcable so you are on your own and _must do your own due diligence. _ Do not take this lightly.

The beaches along the more affordable Northern Gulf from about Celestun to Dzilam de Bravo - a drivable journey over mostly good two lane roads, are quite nice. White, sugar fine sands fronting usually calm aquamarine waters suitable for swimming for all age groups. Prevailing breezes off of the Gulf mitigate the heat if you are directly on the beach. This beach área has many poor fishing villages some seriously damaged by past hurricanes with deferred repairs since these villages are quite poor and locals cannot always afford to fix storm damage fully if at all. The coastal road ends at Dzilam de Bravo and the main road goes inland but there are isolated villages along this stretch of Gulf Coast which I have not visited since, while I value some isolation, these primitive villages strike me as a bit too remote. You can continue inland to Isla Holbox where housing is available although you can´t drive there since autos are not allowed on the island. Photos I have seen of this área indicate beautiful white sand beaches and clear aquamarine waters.

If I were going to even consider the Caribbean Coast, I would explore Puerto Morelos and maybe Akumal and Tulum. The southern Caribbean communities struck me as way too expensive for what you get on or near the beach. You might find a better deal on the shores of beautiful, cenote fed, crystal clear Lake Bacalar although I haven´t been there since 2005 and have no idea what one would pay today to buy on the lake. 

If you opt for city living, I would say Merida hands down; perhaps much smaller but close-by Izamal. Campeche City within the ancient walls is splendidly preserved but the town seems a bit stodgy to me. Some expats swear by colonial Valladolid but I have never even slowed down there.

As for English language expat fórums, you will find participants in Merida and certainly in high density expat colonies along the Caribbean Coast. Maybe some Yucatecan members here can answer your inquiry in this regard.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Unfortunately, Vortexijah, you appear to be caught on the horns of a dilemma.
Most of the Yucatan's touristed or expat-heavy areas where you will need to live to get a reasonable number of well-paying gigs, are located on or very near the beaches. Which are typically hot and humid during the spring, summer and early fall months. 
Meaning, if you can't tolerate the heat and humidity, you will either have to look elsewhere to move or live in the tourist areas only in the winter and go elsewhere in the hot months
Now that may not be a bad thing, since the winter is when most of the tourist areas are busy and when you will get most of your work. Though there is a decent-sized and rapidly growing population of expats who now live in Merida and its nearby beaches that could possibly provide enough year-round work for you. Depends how much money you need to make and how much you want to work.
But you should know that from first-hand experience, I can tell you that the pay in Merida and the nearby beach areas is very low compared to what a musician would make playing in bars, clubs or parties NOB. Even if you are hugely popular.
If the income you earn playing gigs merely supplements your income, then all is good. You would probably be okay financially and you'd have a ton of fun. But counting on the money from gigs alone to support yourself full time likely won't work, at least not in the Merida area. Unless you play in the symphony or you are a well-known, name NOB musician popular with older expats.
This may be different in Cancun and along the Mayan Riviera with all its upscale resorts where you could play in piano bars or somesuch and perhaps get more money. I don't know what the pay scale is on the Mayan Riviera, but I expect it's much the same as it is almost everywhere else in Mexico: low. You play these kinds of gigs for love and fun, not money. 
Note: it is generally more expensive to live on Mexico's Caribbean coast than it is in Merida and on the beaches near Progreso. 
Have you considered Lake Chapala or San Miguel, which have large numbers of expats, but are located in the cooler highlands where you could stay year-round??
The Yucatan is very safe, Don't know about Chapala or San Miguel . . .
So I guess you will have to craft a solution that works best for you, most of the time because it might be tough to get everything you want and need in one place in Mexico.


----------



## exclusiva (Oct 29, 2011)

And yes, as Dawg says, hurricanes do periodically hit the Caribbean side, though statistically they happen less frequently on the Gulf's north coast.
Dawg is also correct about the serious erosion problems on the Gulf coast west of Progreso and to not trust real estate sales people or sellers, who consistently downplay the erosion issues, which appear to be getting worse. The government has a mitigation plan, but so far, it hasn't been particularly successful.
But by the comments, I pegged the original poster as a renter, so what real estate sales people have to say about anything might not concern him / her.
As Dawg says, the roads east of Progreso are decent, though quite narrow east of San Crisanto all the way out to Dzilim de Bravo. The coast road is being rapidly repaved and widened: it was redone between Telchac Puerto and San Crisanto two years ago and is now very driveable at night and I understand the resurfacing is going to continue eastward.
The only problem is that there isn't enough bars, restaurants or expat population to support a musician out in these areas and the commute might be farther than a working musician might want to undertake (from San Crisanto, it's about a 45 minute drive to Progreso and more than a hour to Merida).
And yes, if you are on the coast, the breezes go a long way to cutting the heat and humidity, but it can still get pretty killer in the summer, no question.
If you are interested in moving to the Merida area or Gulf coast north of Merida, you could toss out some of your questions on a local expat forum called YoListo or join the Facebook pages Mexico Amigos! or MxGang.
Best of luck.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Vortexijah said:


> After living for two years in the state of Morelos, I think perhaps I would be more happy living in the Yucatán peninsula. This past March, I obtained my Permanent Resident Card, and now I'm thinking of relocating.
> 
> I am a single man, so I do not have many things to move (no furniture), but what I do have is delicate and expensive, i.e., a large professional digital piano, synthesizer, amplifier, other professional electronic recording equipment, and many precious knick-knacks I've accumulated during my 60 years.
> 
> ...


Just go for it. It is a lot of fun living in a beach side community. There is much more activity happening all around you. As a single man, the companionship opportunities and certainly the eye candy are far better at the beach than, let's say, Lakeside.

I would look in the Riviera Maya. There are good opportunities for work in your field. As far as the hot weather is concerned you always have A/C, cenotes, and the Caribbean.

For all that is said about the "perfect climate" of the highlands you living in earthquake country. I was in Chapala when that earthquake hit 400 miles away from here earlier this year. It shook the hell out of my brick place and the water sloshed out of the pool. Coming from California I knew to get the hell out of this un-reinforced building. 

I can only imagine the destruction that would happen Lakeside when that fault everyone here lives on top of decides to lets go. At least with a hurricane you plenty of warning it is coming and you can get out of its way. 

Mother Nature is going to do what she wants to do, when she wants to do it.

Grab some suntan oil, a chair, towel and go watch the parade go by.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

exclusiva said:


> ...Have you considered Lake Chapala or San Miguel,(for sufficient work as a pianist to survive) which have large numbers of expats, but are located in the cooler highlands where you could stay year-round??
> The Yucatan is very safe, Don't know about Chapala or San Miguel . . .
> So I guess you will have to craft a solution that works best for you, most of the time because it might be tough to get everything you want and need in one place in Mexico....


While my wife and I live in the "Lakeside" Chapala community of Ajijic every summer and fall while spending our winters and springs in the very different Chiapas Highlands town of San Cristóbal de Las Casas, I must admit that we never, in 13 years at Lake Chapala, have ever been to a local nightclub or restaurant in the Chapala Municipality that features live music of any type - much less a piano bar. However, we do read the weekly _Guadalajara Reporter_ which features the "Lakeside" expat community prominently in its news and entertainment coverage, local Chapala oriented fórums and local Lakeside media and there is a very active local nightlife scene among expats and locals alike living in the Lakeside área on the north shore of Lake Chapala which I would define primarily as stretching from the Poncitlan/Chapala Municipal line on the east to the western Jocotepec Municipality line on the west.Lots of restaurants and clubs feature live music and there is an active concert scene so, while I am sure competition is fierce among entertainers for gigs here and there, Lakeside strikes me as a good place to explore if one is looking for a place to live with lots of inexpensive rentals, a great, sunny climate at 5,000 feet and for employment oopportunities for accomplished musicians.

I can´t speak of San Miguel d'Allende not having set foot there in years and never having resided there so someone else will need to write of that área.

San Cristóbal de Las Casas, where we have maintained a home for over six years, has a lively nightclub and restaurant scene as well and live music is featured prominently in many clubs and restaurants and on the concert curcuit as well but most of the limited number of expats living there are of European origin and English is not widely spoken so I would not recommend you try that área as an alternative place to which to move. In addition salaries and wages in Chiapas are quite low in what is the nation´s poorest state so only limited opportunities can be found there. Finally, at 7,000 feet, San Cristóbal is a bit chilly and rainy with variable climatic conditions that would not appeal to those drawn to the moderate climates of places such as Lakeside and Middle Cuernavaca. 

Good luck wherever you end up.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Playaboy said:



Just go for it. It is a lot of fun living in a beach side community. There is much more activity happening all around you. As a single man, the companionship opportunities and certainly the eye candy are far better at the beach than, let's say, Lakeside....I

Click to expand...

_


Playaboy said:


> Well said, Playaboy but misleading. The beaches at Lake Chapala contain no eye Candy at all and since Zero X Zero = Zero, the eye candy over there in Playa del Carmen cannot be far better than nothing at all no matter how enticing the eye candy on the Caribbean beaches there. The only thing you might find sunbathing on the deserted (except for Dawg and his mutts on their daily stroll) beach at Lake Chapala west of Ajijic would be some hairy sea troll resting after overindulging in radioactive carp from the muddy lake bottom. However, you may spot one of my five mutts chasing birds down there on the beach but eye candy they ain´t.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

As one who grew up on the Gulf near Houston, and have lived at Lakeside(Chapala) for 14 years, I believe that Chapala/Ajijic would be a good possibility for you to consider. As the Dawg points out, lots of "gig" opportunities, very reasonable rentals(especially in Chapala), excellent climate, very safe (unless you do something stupid and I doubt that), and WATER ! Even tho I would not swim in it, nor eat the "catch of the day", the Lake is still there, and that was the deciding factor for me in 1999, when the "great" gal from San Miguel said "move in with me, and I'll make all your dreams come true". Believe me, That was a decision like no other in my life, but the Lake won. For 2 years, I basically commuted between the 2, but the pull of the Lake(water) was too strong.  Check it out, I think it will really work for you. Good luck.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

How can you compare the nightlife of Lakeside to the Riviera Maya? You simply can not. Especially if you want to make any money.

Cancun and the Riviera Maya is a top ten most visited resort area in the world. People from all over the world go there to spend money (tips) and be entertained. Lakeside is an area where retired expats come to live and grow old. Most everybody is fast asleep by 10pm. That's when the nights just get started at the beach resorts.

There is not much of a "active" nightlife scene Lakeside. How many bars/joints are we talking about? A dozen? Two dozen? I tried the scene here when I first arrived. I just love watching a band, with members looking like my grandfather, playing 60's and 70's music so loud that the speakers distort. On the weekends business picks up with the arrival of the Tapatio's tourists and the music they like (dreaded to most blue hairs living lakeside). 

There are more bars along 10 blocks of La Quinta Ave in Playa del Carmen than all of Lakeside. Then add Cancun to Tulum and everything in between. They are all busy, every night, for 300 days a year. There are many resorts that hire full time musicians too. There is a overwhelmingly more opportunity to make money and more of it on the Caribbean than Lakeside. It all depends on your talent and your act. 

If you are talented musician, can attract a crowd that buys lots of booze, you can find a decent paying gig.

When you are off work, there is the Caribbean to play in.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Each place has its own pluses and minuses. One just has to decide what is important in your life and do the best job you can to find a place that provides as many of those things as possible. No place is "perfect", but some are "perfect enough". 
Bottom line: YOU must make the decision, you can't let someone else make it for you. Good luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> Each place has its own pluses and minuses. One just has to decide what is important in your life and do the best job you can to find a place that provides as many of those things as possible. No place is "perfect", but some are "perfect enough".
> Bottom line: YOU must make the decision, you can't let someone else make it for you. Good luck.


Anyone who thinks she or he can find the "perfect" place to live is bound to be disappointed since no such place exists, at least not in Mexico.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Playaboy said:


> If you are talented musician, can attract a crowd that buys lots of booze, you can find a decent paying gig.


I think relatively few expats make much money (by Canadian or USA standards) working at anything in Mexico. Yes, there are exceptions ... but probably not many.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Longford said:


> I think relatively few expats make much money (by Canadian or USA standards) working at anything in Mexico. Yes, there are exceptions ... but probably not many.


Longford, that statement is very true. But by Mexican standards you will make more money in QROO than in most other areas. It is more expensive to live there than most of Mexico. It is less expensive than living NOB at a beach community. 

There are expats making enough money to live the middle class lifestyle. That, plus the beach, is why so many younger expats live there.

The OP asked about moving to the Yucatan. I don't know how we ended up recommending the highlands and trying to talk him/her out of the Yucatan.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Playaboy said:


> The OP asked about moving to the Yucatan. I don't know how we ended up recommending the highlands and trying to talk him/her out of the Yucatan.


That is a valid point, PB. layball:

My explanation is that what I read into his spill, for me the Lakeside area would work nicely, as I got that the "gigs" were not the top of his list, nor the "candy". Of course (and I wouldn't want you spreading this around) I could be wrong. 

He still needs to make his own decision, and now he has lots to mull over.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Vortexijah said:


> Several reasons . . . but nothing is carved in stone yet. While I have traveled extensively throughout Mexico, I do not know the Yucatan. I plan on making several trips to get to know the place.
> 
> First, I adore the beach. I grew up 20 minutes from the Atlantic Ocean and it's the only thing I miss about the U.S.
> 
> ...


Hmm - I think I recognize you from another forum. Does you first name begin with the letter L ?

My thoughts on your comments. 

- crime in Cuernavaca. I don't buy it. Ok there were one or two incidents in restaurants. I read about one in Vista Hermosa. In going on two years we have never had any reason for concern. But - we are up at 5AM and in bed by 8PM. 

- walking. We walk EVERY morning at sunrise. We walk on the cyclopista, the park at Chapultepec and the local soccer stadium. Never have we had any issues. We have also gone horse-back riding in the neighboring forest (when others warned we were taunting death). No issues.

We don't have many American 'friends' but we know one or two people. One guy is a musician and for a while there I got lots of emails about his band playing in Teopoztlan. But if I recall correctly your 'gig' was more 'classical' ? 

Perhaps you should consider relocating to Teopoztlan and give music lessons ? There seem to almost always people offering their apts/rooms.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

